# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Έλεγχος καλής λειτουργίας λάμπας.

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, μήπως γνωρίζει τι είδους λάμπα είναι αυτή και πως ελέγχουμε αν έχει καεί ; Αυτά τα άσπρα κομματάκια που έχει μέσα τι είναι; Η λάμπα αυτή είναι από ένα παλιό φωτιστικό , να υποθέσω ότι λάμπα νέον ;IMG_20191114_171931.jpgIMG_20191114_172228.jpgIMG_20191114_172217.jpgIMG_20191114_171913.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Papas00zas

Θυμίζει φελιζόλ αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι

----------

